
Paul Buchheit:  Can you see the wolves in your organization? - abstractbill
http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/06/great-story-from-steve-yegge.html
======
Tichy
I didn't understand the story. So essentially, if too many Marshmallows start
showing up, something bad is going to happen? Seems to me I have read more
profound things on news.YC before.

~~~
budu3
I think the landowner represents the company founders. The wolves are the
suites who come in later. The marshmellows are things that creep into the
organization when it starts growing like cooperate BS, politics, poor internal
company tool etc. The story teller is someone who just left such an
organization and is attracting a cult following of young fresh faces
hackers/entrepreneurs/engineers/workers etc.

~~~
ajju
""I don't know what I'll do next, but I suspect it will involve teaching some
sheep a few basic fighting maneuvers, and also a fair amount of long-overdue
repair to our floating platform and our in-progress mansion."

I don't think Rauser is leaving the organization.

~~~
budu3
You could be right about him not leaving the organization. But I fail to
understand why he would stay in the organization since the wolves are still
there, he didn't say he found a way to fend them off, and they're still eating
his sheep.

~~~
paul
Wolves are a natural part of the ecosystem.

------
ralph
If you think the wolves are bad, look out for those that give them counsel.
<http://www.askoxford.com/firstnames/ralph?view=uk> :-)

------
budu3
So the wolves are those who play office politics?

------
sbraford
I'm guessing from his note at the end that the story was originally told by
one of his friends at MS?

~~~
ajju
No. How can someone at MS and someone at Google have the same wolf? It's
Google Kirkland I suspect.

~~~
sbraford
The same metaphorical wolf.

Not the exact. same. wolf.

------
JMiao
Emperor Palpatine.

~~~
JMiao
Just think about this. Sorry for the person who downmodded me, but I'm
serious.

